# Chloe Woody sandals



## xoxsparksfly

Anyone own a pair? Wondering how you like them. Bergdorf Goodman had them on crazy sale for $105. That sale ended but Neiman Marcus is still matching if you can get a text chat rep that will honor it. Since they’re owned by the same company Neimans can see what Bergdorfs had them price at. 

I’m going back and forth on purchasing them. They’re just so cute!


----------



## JessieGalal

do you know if NM still matching the prices? I missed on the BG sale and been dying to get the pink woody ... thanks


----------



## xoxsparksfly

JessieGalal said:


> do you know if NM still matching the prices? I missed on the BG sale and been dying to get the pink woody ... thanks


They should just live chat them through the text us feature(on the mobile website) they might only honor the white though because that’s what was shipping.


----------



## Astidel

Wow, I would buy them without thinking. They are so unique, I paid $200 for mine and thought that was a deal lol.
They are comfortable after the first wear. Just my personal opinion, they run half size small. I am 36-36.5 and bought them in 37. 36 was too tight.


----------



## mellecyn

I bought these ones yesterday, they re new this year....and I had found them 40% off in the middle of the night at mytheresa but I wasnt sure of sizing etc...and boom they were gone by next morning, so I paid full price.
I´m a 38,5 but took a 38 as I have skinny feet, I was also hesitating with black but I´m so tired of always buying everything in black or white!!
For me they´re a good amount of casual, everyday wear. Comfy flat but more dressy than birkenstock and the likes


----------



## Angel_bunny

I have the Woody sandals in white. New purchase for this Summer and they were full price but worth every penny! Am in love with them, they're so cute and go with everything 

The only downside is the canvas material on the top of the slides rub against the top of my feet when walking so I get painful blisters.


----------



## champagne4lulu

Hi Guys, 

I’m really wanting to buy these sandals but I can’t try them on before I buy. I do know I need to size up. I’m usually a 9-9.5 so I’m guessing the 40 is the size to get or should I go for a 41?I have really wide feet so I’m a bit concerned they may be really uncomfortable for me. Anyone with wide feet have these?
I see lots of people commenting about being uncomfortable and they have narrow feet but nothing about people with wide feet - is that because no one with wide feet own them ?!?  should I get them? Which size? Or should I run like hell away from them 

for ref I am a 40 in balenciaga gladiator slides.


----------



## micahanne

hi! just want to ask about the sizing. I'm normally a 39.5 in these designers but when i bought a chloe flat recently, i got size 39. how do these run?


----------



## micahanne

champagne4lulu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I’m really wanting to buy these sandals but I can’t try them on before I buy. I do know I need to size up. I’m usually a 9-9.5 so I’m guessing the 40 is the size to get or should I go for a 41?I have really wide feet so I’m a bit concerned they may be really uncomfortable for me. Anyone with wide feet have these?
> I see lots of people commenting about being uncomfortable and they have narrow feet but nothing about people with wide feet - is that because no one with wide feet own them ?!?  should I get them? Which size? Or should I run like hell away from them
> 
> for ref I am a 40 in balenciaga gladiator slides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875572


any luck? looking to but these as well but can't figure out sizing


----------



## champagne4lulu

micahanne said:


> any luck? looking to but these as well but can't figure out sizing


Yes! I went up to a 41 and that was a good fit. They are not comfy so I’m just breaking them in and wearing for a short time each occasion. I do have wide feet so you may not have to go up as much as I did. I was told at least half a size to go up or full size if you have wide feet. Hope that helps!


----------



## micahanne

champagne4lulu said:


> Yes! I went up to a 41 and that was a good fit. They are not comfy so I’m just breaking them in and wearing for a short time each occasion. I do have wide feet so you may not have to go up as much as I did. I was told at least half a size to go up or full size if you have wide feet. Hope that helps!


thanks! i'm a US9 but also wide feet.. so been going with 39.5 or 40 (if pointed shoes).. this helps! sucks to hear they're not as comfy though.. im trying my luck with the sales, saw on at BG for $140 but it was sold out by the time i got to it


----------



## Ciela

I've been eyeing them for a while but i'm conflicted. every review i see says that they are super uncomfortable. also, i wouldn't be able to try them on and would have to order online. i'm a 37.5 in chloe lauren and 37 in hermes oran, 38 in gucci gg thongs. what size should i get if i decide to buy?


----------



## roxytangerine

I tried them on yesterday and found them to be too loose across the top strap. And I have sorta chunky, wider feet... maybe i needed a smaller size but my first instinct was that they weren't a good fit.


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

hi everyone - would love to know your updated thoughts on these sandals ! i have wide feet as well and would love to know if you both still have issues with them even when going up so many sizes ?


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

hi ! how has everyone’s experiences been so far with these sandals ? i have wide feet as well and would love to know if everyone still found them to be uncomfortable with time ?


----------



## KatyChloe13

amanda.tnguyen said:


> hi ! how has everyone’s experiences been so far with these sandals ? i have wide feet as well and would love to know if everyone still found them to be uncomfortable with time ?


hello! I have a pair navy lace woody sandals. They were one of the best things I bought last year! I have wide feet too, so I was kind of scared of canvas so I went for the lace ones. Even the lace pair gave me blisters for the first few days. I got a size bigger bc of wide feet so they look a bit big on me. Also they tend to slip out of my feet sometimes if I'm being clumsy, but I think that happens a lot to most sandals with no strap.


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

KatyChloe13 said:


> hello! I have a pair navy lace woody sandals. They were one of the best things I bought last year! I have wide feet too, so I was kind of scared of canvas so I went for the lace ones. Even the lace pair gave me blisters for the first few days. I got a size bigger bc of wide feet so they look a bit big on me. Also they tend to slip out of my feet sometimes if I'm being clumsy, but I think that happens a lot to most sandals with no strap.


thank you for replying and the info !! i actually never considered the lace ones but now maybe i should !! did you ever try the canvas ones though before deciding the lace ones ? did you feel like you had to go a whole size up on the canvas ones too ? i'm surprised with going up a whole size that you still got blisters !!


----------



## KatyChloe13

amanda.tnguyen said:


> thank you for replying and the info !! i actually never considered the lace ones but now maybe i should !! did you ever try the canvas ones though before deciding the lace ones ? did you feel like you had to go a whole size up on the canvas ones too ? i'm surprised with going up a whole size that you still got blisters !!


You're welcome!  Since I don't have a Chloe boutique in my city I had to buy online without trying on. I watched some reviews on youtube before purchasing. That time there were only videos about the canvas ones, and some people mentioned that they got bad blisters. I think it was also recommended to size up. I liked the look of the lace ones better anyway and I assumed the lace could be softer than the canvas (I still don't know if it is though.) so I gave them a try. I think my feet are weirdly shaped (wide and thick!) so you might not get blisters if you choose the right size! I also have to mention they aren't the most comfortable sandals though. The soles aren't flexible so I don't recommend to wear them for a long day. But I love them anyway! They are really cute!


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

KatyChloe13 said:


> You're welcome!  Since I don't have a Chloe boutique in my city I had to buy online without trying on. I watched some reviews on youtube before purchasing. That time there were only videos about the canvas ones, and some people mentioned that they got bad blisters. I think it was also recommended to size up. I liked the look of the lace ones better anyway and I assumed the lace could be softer than the canvas (I still don't know if it is though.) so I gave them a try. I think my feet are weirdly shaped (wide and thick!) so you might not get blisters if you choose the right size! I also have to mention they aren't the most comfortable sandals though. The soles aren't flexible so I don't recommend to wear them for a long day. But I love them anyway! They are really cute!


thank you !!! yeah i didn’t watch one single video where they didn’t say they didn’t get blisters hahaha so definitely expecting the blisters !! i wanted to get them for a vacation i’m going on so i can wear them by the pool, beach or on boat excursions since i can’t wear my leather ones near water !


----------



## KatyChloe13

amanda.tnguyen said:


> thank you !!! yeah i didn’t watch one single video where they didn’t say they didn’t get blisters hahaha so definitely expecting the blisters !! i wanted to get them for a vacation i’m going on so i can wear them by the pool, beach or on boat excursions since i can’t wear my leather ones near water !


hope you'll break in without bad blisters! and enjoy your vacation!


----------



## jen_sparro

Has anyone bought the shearling version? https://www.net-a-porter.com/en-au/...ed-logo-print-canvas-slides/15546005221951305

Just after opinions on the comfort- I don't have a Chloe boutique so these would be a blind buy...


----------



## dutchlulu

Hi, question for the ladies who already own the woody canvas version. 
Any tips how to break them in? I’ve worn them yesterday for the first time and they left open wounds on the top of my foot.
I scored the black ones nearly unworn (guess I know why lol) on vinted so I can’t return them plus I love how they look on my foot.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sa Wa

Same question here...I recently bought a pair of woody sandals and haven't found a way to break them in yet. They're painful but look so good!


----------



## babymochii

Hi! Has anyone noticed that the newer version of Chloe woods sandals have a different strap canvas feel? Curious if anyone has any thoughts on the different strap materials of the canvas!


----------

